# New Electric PW



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Has any body seen these before and does anybody own one:thumb:
Start price is £124.99 to £245.
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/02...-8b43-345bdb729b75_1024x1024.jpg?v=1474645380
Electric Pressure Washer 1600 psi / 8 lts/min 1800w - NEW

Compact and powerful 1600 psi rated pressure , 480 litres/hour , offers fantastic power and performance at a competitive price , powered by long lasting induction motor.

Comes with choice of length of wire braided flexible rubber 250 Bar hose as standard , with Quick fit machine connection .Professional trigger gun with brass valve and safety latch , quick fit adjustable fan spray nozzle. Also a lance adapter to convert any Karcher accessories for use with this pressure washer .

Includes Quick fit adapter to change over your existing Snow Foam Lance for use with our Pressure Washer .

Hand wind , wall / floor / ceiling mounted heavy duty powder coated hose reel with , 3 Mts link hose from Pressure Washer to Hose Reel included as standard , 3 Mts link hose from Pressure Washer to Hose Reel included as standard.

ALL BLACK 8 Pressure Washer HOSE REEL PACK with Rubber wire reinforced hose
Directhoses
£264.99

Pressure Washer
Hose Reel Package
Hose Length
20m Wire Reinforced Rubber

← Previous ProductNext Product →
Description

Electric Pressure Washer 1600 psi / 8 lts/min 1800w - NEW

Compact and powerful 1600 psi rated pressure , 480 litres/hour , offers fantastic power and performance at a competitive price , powered by long lasting induction motor.

Comes with choice of length of wire braided flexible rubber 250 Bar hose as standard , with Quick fit machine connection .Professional trigger gun with brass valve and safety latch , quick fit adjustable fan spray nozzle. Also a lance adapter to convert any Karcher accessories for use with this pressure washer .

Includes Quick fit adapter to change over your existing Snow Foam Lance for use with our Pressure Washer .

Hand wind , wall / floor / ceiling mounted heavy duty powder coated hose reel with , 3 Mts link hose from Pressure Washer to Hose Reel included as standard , 3 Mts link hose from Pressure Washer to Hose Reel included as standard.

A wide range of packages and accessories are available for the pressure washer on our website , including surface cleaner , snow foam lance , Drain cleaning hose , Extension Hose , Wall Mounted Hose Reel , Turbo lance etc.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

yes 

i know of them as it my mates company

ive had one for over a year 

no issues

all parts replacable

sold a lot to pro detailers as well on facebook forums


but im biased :lol:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

TBH, not wanting to diss your mate but all the recent posts regarding Direct Hoses haven't exactly been positive. The lack of any real contact details on his website raises concerns for one.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

chongo said:


> Has any body seen these before and does anybody own one:thumb:


I've also been looking at them, they seem quite good, however......



neilmcl said:


> TBH, not wanting to diss your mate but all the recent posts regarding Direct Hoses haven't exactly been positive. The lack of any real contact details on his website raises concerns for one.


.......this concerns me too.



steve from wath said:


> yes
> 
> i know of them as it my mates company
> 
> ...


Perhaps you could convey peoples concerns to your mate ?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

contact details are on the site

but ill pass it on


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> contact details are on the site


Really where?

Other than an email address which he's very slow to reply to, if at all, the lack of contact number, address etc has raised concerns in the past.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I am still on the lookout for a pressure washer but that OP is anything but clear and a definite sense of dejavu when you read it all!

Anyway, donned the Sherlock hat and googled Direct Hoses.

The site is not that easy to use and think it's more aimed at somebody who has a pressure washer already


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mikesphotaes said:


> I am still on the lookout for a pressure washer but that OP is anything but clear and a definite sense of dejavu when you read it all!
> 
> Anyway, donned the Sherlock hat and googled Direct Hoses.
> 
> The site is not that easy to use and think it's more aimed at somebody who has a pressure washer already


So how is aimed at someone who has a pw just because a company hasn't had good press from here doesn't mean they aren't a supplying good PW, but am sure if the company knew that there was a problem with its site then am sure they would sort it out. A lot of people go on about a site on here that is renowned for not getting back but it's still selling its products.
To many people following the sheep again.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> yes
> 
> i know of them as it my mates company
> 
> ...


Is that why you are mentioned on his site?

http://www.directhoses.net/


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

chongo said:


> So how is aimed at someone who has a pw just because a company hasn't had good press from here doesn't mean they aren't a supplying good PW, but am sure if the company knew that there was a problem with its site then am sure they would sort it out. A lot of people go on about a site on here that is renowned for not getting back but it's still selling its products.
> To many people following the sheep again.


No sheep following going on and having bought a hose from DH in the past I have no issues with their product but I think it's only fair to warn members that there has been problems with them in the past, particularly when issues arise that require customer support and DH have been found wanting.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sadly, I had issues with them a couple of years back. I believe it's a small company, but they really need to sort out the customer service side of the business, as more recent posts suggest it's still an issue. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

chongo said:


> So how is aimed at someone who has a pw just because a company hasn't had good press from here doesn't mean they aren't a supplying good PW, but am sure if the company knew that there was a problem with its site then am sure they would sort it out. A lot of people go on about a site on here that is renowned for not getting back but it's still selling its products.
> To many people following the sheep again.


Nowt to do with sheep and a lot to do with them offering connectors, hoses etc for existing pressure washers!

I was also looking for an angled lance for arches and chassis, it is certainly mentioned but good luck trying to find it on their site!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Whilst we are on this topic, the standard Nilfisk hose on my new pressure washer (E140) is just tragic. It instantly curls itself up on the floor and is a pain to drag around as it takes on a life of its own and tries to ram itself under car tyres/cills etc.
Are these hoses a lot more flexible (non curling) and easier to manage?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

cadmunkey said:


> Whilst we are on this topic, the standard Nilfisk hose on my new pressure washer (E140) is just tragic. It instantly curls itself up on the floor and is a pain to drag around as it takes on a life of its own and tries to ram itself under car tyres/cills etc.
> Are these hoses a lot more flexible (non curling) and easier to manage?


Don't know about the so-called PHD Longlife rubber hoses that they're now advertising, a fellow member purchase one recently and states their no better than the standard "plastic" hose that Nilfisk supply. I did have one of their earlier rubber hoses and can't fault it.

In general if you want to stop a hose from getting under the tyres you should look at getting something called a "hose blocker" or "hose guard", or you can make something similar out of an old quality street tin/carton - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6688


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> Don't know about the so-called PHD Longlife rubber hoses that they're now advertising, a fellow member purchase one recently and states their no better than the standard "plastic" hose that Nilfisk supply. I did have one of their earlier rubber hoses and can't fault it.
> 
> In general if you want to stop a hose from getting under the tyres you should look at getting something called a "hose blocker" or "hose guard", or you can make something similar out of an old quality street tin/carton - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6688


Thats a good idea! Going to have to eat a couple of boxes of chocs now haha!
But the main problem with my hose is that it doesnt like to be out straight from the hose reel. It immediately starts curling and then becomes hard to manoeuvre around if you see what I mean? Its very a very stiff hose(!) that just seems to want to take the shape of being wound up, so wondered if there were any replacements that dont curl up as much.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Then you're probably better off with a replacement, rubber type hose. Qwashers on ebay, among others are your best bet or you could take a chance with Direct Hoses.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

neilmcl said:


> Then you're probably better off with a replacement, rubber type hose. Qwashers on ebay, among others are your best bet or you could take a chance with Direct Hoses.


Ok, thanks. Qwashers looks like just the thing.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cadmunkey said:


> Ok, thanks. Qwashers looks like just the thing.


I got the 15m hose 2 weeks ago and it is brilliant :thumb: no more messing about with the old hose which was


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

chongo said:


> I got the 15m hose 2 weeks ago and it is brilliant :thumb: no more messing about with the old hose which was


Aye its garbage isnt it? Such a great PW let down by such a bad hose.
Thanks for letting me know that the 15m one is decent!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

For what it's worth, my experience with Direct Hoses -

Ordered through their eBay shop and got the 'thermo rubber' hose. Hose arrived late and was just the same as the Oem hose supplied by Nilfisk, except that in addition to being plastic rather than rubber, the machine connection leaked badly, even after adding ptfe tape, and the lance connection was so stiff it wouldn't even rotate in the lance. The quick release lance connection had been visibly and roughly filed down in an attempt to make it fit the lance.

In other words, it was garbage, so I requested a return, and then encountered the type of customer service that everyone is warning about. I did get a return postage label and I did eventually get a refund, but I think that was more to do with having purchased through eBay and their automated return policy. 

I am sure they have plenty of satisfied customers who've never had a problem with them, but it seems that they don't do very well with those that do. People have been reporting these kinds of problems for a while, so I can't believe that they don't know what's going on, yet they don't appear to be doing anything about it.

There are plenty of other sellers out there, so why risk it?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Ive got one, no issues with ordering or delivery. Machine is excellent.



Contact details are on website. http://www.directhoses.net/pages/about-us


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

That's a handy looking trolley, where did you get that from?


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

neilmcl said:


> That's a handy looking trolley, where did you get that from?


eBay mate, search for "garden trolley"


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

shaunwistow said:


> eBay mate, search for "garden trolley"


Do you have the exact link? All the ones I've searched for look much bigger and have 4 wheels

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Do you have the exact link? All the ones I've searched for look much bigger and have 4 wheels
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Your search skills are not strong :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Dut...224194?hash=item43fa01b302:g:omoAAOSwiDFYPSpi


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

shaunwistow said:


> Your search skills are not strong
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Heavy-Dut...224194?hash=item43fa01b302:g:omoAAOSwiDFYPSpi


I am nothing compared to you master  
Cheers, that's perfect

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

shaunwistow said:


> Ive got one, no issues with ordering or delivery. Machine is excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> Contact details are on website. http://www.directhoses.net/pages/about-us


That looks decent enough as does the trolley. In your favour, if anything goes wrong you can take it to them :lol:. That hose and trigger look pretty solid to me so if that follows through then the machine may surprise a few.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

shine247 said:


> That looks decent enough as does the trolley. In your favour, if anything goes wrong you can take it to them :lol:. That hose and trigger look pretty solid to me so if that follows through then the machine may surprise a few.


Yeah if anything went wrong I could take it to them, not sure why all the negativity TBH, I'm very happy so far, no issues at all.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Can you fit a snow foam lance to the gun?

Also is it very loud?

Luke


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Not sure, but to me it looks more like a strong hose than a 'pressure washer'. I do really like the look of the gun though.






Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

lukeneale said:


> Can you fit a snow foam lance to the gun?
> 
> Also is it very loud?
> 
> Luke




It's much quieter than my nilfisk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

What adapter have you got on your snow foam lance?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> What adapter have you got on your snow foam lance?


I believe it will be the one sent with the unit.

_"Includes Quick fit adapter to change over your existing Snow Foam Lance for use with our Pressure Washer"._

They are good, I have them on my gun and various lances.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

shaunwistow said:


> It's much quieter than my nilfisk


Any chance you could post a video of it in action? I'm sure a lot of members on here would be interested.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Any chance you could post a video of it in action? I'm sure a lot of members on here would be interested.







Other user videos on snowfoamyourcar Facebook group


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Cheers. I'd seen that video but they've put music over the top so you can't get a feel for how loud / quiet the machine is.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Cheers. I'd seen that video but they've put music over the top so you can't get a feel for how loud / quiet the machine is.


Check the Facebook group for other videos


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Are there anymore videos of it in action


----------

